# everyone is a hanger



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

<P>bad cut around outlet and screws in to deep...its ok the finisher will fix it<IMG class=inlineimg border=0 alt=0 src="http://www.drywalltalk.com/images/smilies/furious.gif" smilieid="46"> I used fiberfuse on the tape coat and it was all good (photo2). I put fiberfuse over the outlet and boxed over it on my 2nd coat</P>


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

freak! that's rough!!!


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

I think i'm doing a house behind that crew lol:blink:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

with people would leave the hanging to the hangers


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

You can have a neat hanging job but if there is 1 guy that doesnt know how to use a router he can chop it up real quick.


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*every ones a hanger.*

bout twenty years ago, im working in mt green utah, coincidentally for a fella names kim green. his great great great great- well whoever he was a long lost grandfather settled the valley and kicked out the indians and the ones that wouldnt leave, i guess thats covered in the settlement clause. any way in between learning how to fly fish on the river that ran through it and actually working on his house, kim said guy wants you to bid his house- hes hanging it. i get there, first thing out of his mouth- i dont know why you guys have so much waste ? as the table saw is whinding down and i look at a 4 ft pile of dust, spread out ten feet. he stops me from following him in, when he turns and says- i want a good bid now ! never in my life and since, have I had so many emotions come over me at one time. because of the travesty that lay before me. the first closet by the garage had 27 butts, now go panoramic- with your minds eye. The deal, what deal. tear it out, plastering crew, hang over it-get special jambs. i never went back. even today when im informed that WE HUNG IT. i cry and regret any time i ever complained to an actual hanging artist. harve.


----------

